# Pantallas de renault laguna 2.1



## dandany (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola que tal bueno mi vieja me dio el auto de ella y quiero cambiarles las pantallas parecen ser de led y se quemron para mi o paso un corto por ahi me pareciera a mi porque todas las pantallas se fueron quemando de apoco poruqe algunas veces golpeabamos el tablero y se prendia la computadora o la pantalla que marca el kilometraje y tiene agunos errores pro ahi la pc como desirme uqe tengo las luces de atras quemadas o el abs que no anda para que masomenos tengan idea les mando unas iamgnenes del auto d las pantallas.

Una es esta
http://static1.mundoanuncio.com/img/2006/10/31/11510314713.jpg  (en el medi odel veluciometro ahy otra)
 tiene abajo otra que es los kilometrajes depues la del reloj tambien se fue a mi me parece que no se quemaron asi porque asi talvez fue por que entro agua o algo asi varias veces se inundo el auto y empieza a hacer cosas lokas para mi hay que revisar al cableado.... un amigo, el trabaja con el cableados de los reanults,(sale millones jaja) y los arregla muy bien poruqe para mi no es poruqe se le acabo la vida de asi nomas debe estar tocando algun cable algo que hizo un apagon general el auto sigue andando normalemte pero seria perfecto que adubierna las pantallas y la pc no me tire datos lokos como cada vez que prendo le auto me dice .... en espera de futuras soluciones los saludos..
http://www.coches-motos.com/piccoches/coche-268999393.jpg


si tienen ideas si esas pantallas se pueden reparar o si salen caras o muy caras segun mis conocimientos escasos son pantallas de fosforo o algo asi


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 22, 2008)

puede ser que si se te inundo el auto , puede que la computadora a bordo se te haya roto y no la pantalla , es una idea nomas


----------



## dandany (Nov 22, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta no creoe que sea la pc porque sigue funcionando fue antes de uqe se indundara el auto empezaron a quemarse


----------



## Traviato (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola.

Una vez desencriptado tu escrito, creo entender que lo que te pasa es que se han fundido algunas de las lamparitas que iluminan el cuadro y los displays LCD, que no LED.

Hay que sacar el cuadro y cambiar las lamparitas. No tiene complicación. Sólo tienes que tener cuidado de no voltear el cuadro, porque los distintos medidores de combustible, aceite, etc. llevan un baño de aceite de silicona y si lo volteas durante mucho tiempo, éste se sale y el instrumento se inutiliza.

Saludos.


----------



## dandany (Nov 22, 2008)

muchisimas gracias tenes idea del costo en argentina de cada lamparita no es led creo que los mecanicos le dicen mosquitos jejejeje


----------



## Traviato (Nov 22, 2008)

Pues no sé el costo de las lamparitas, no creo que sean muy caras, aunque conociendo a Renault, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 22, 2008)

igual no hace falta que comprés las mismas lamparitas podes adaptar utilizando un led del color que necesitas para iluminar el tablero del display  y va a surtir el mismo efecto. 

pd: leds de alta luminosidad


----------



## dandany (Nov 23, 2008)

es que no es retroilumniado son pantallas de segmento que adentro contienen led's que iluminan un segmento en comun y una de alta lumnocidad no etra ahi creo yo jjajaja

http://www.lifescanlatinamerica.com/images/co/ssrecall2.gif
http://www.acroprintperuana.com/images/pantalla-inalambrica.jpg
PD: si alguien tiene algún manual de como desarmar un display para cambiarle los diodos led q me avise porque ademas de uqe son re chicos ya probe desarmar un display de segmentos y hay que romperlo si hay alguna forma que me lo digan    porque nose que hacer el vago que hace estas cosas me va a hipotecar la casa me dijo que 200pesos por cada display....


----------



## dandany (Feb 26, 2009)

Si alguien tiene un laguna como el mio con los mismos problemas quero que me envien como cambiar los led! ya uqe lo queir vender y no lo voy a vender con todos los dispay apagados


----------

